# CHANGIN PLASTIC KOLOR



## KurupT (Jul 29, 2003)

recently i just tried some of the "krylon fusion" paint and it does what it says!!! i tried on some plastic pieces around the shop here, followed directions, and the stuff to my surprise works great!they sell it at walmart and hardware stores, the cool part is, they have quite a variety of colorz great for stearing columns and little nicknacks that just cant be wrapped! i definately give the product :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## UCYI3WL (Dec 13, 2001)

For those that dont know, like myself, what does it claim to do??

Thanks


----------



## KurupT (Jul 29, 2003)

its spray paint that you dont have to prime before using. you dont have to prep the surface or anything. you just wipe it down with an ammonia based cleaner and then paint. it chemically adheres itself to the plastic. it works on any material. but we sprayed it on a piece of vinyl(material, not hard vinyl) and it never dried :dunno: but it works on pretty much anything else. hopefully they will come out with more colors soon


----------



## wired61 (Jan 14, 2002)

kewl....good to know,,,i was wondering bout it myself  thanks for the 411


----------



## monsterpuff (Jan 27, 2005)

I used it on the plastic on the back of my cutlass seats the shit jus scraped off.I wasnt feelin it. :thumbsdown:


----------



## 90towncar (Jun 26, 2002)

great another spray painter :uh:


----------



## enough_talkin (Aug 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by monsterpuff_@Feb 23 2005, 12:09 AM
> *I used it on the plastic on the back of my cutlass seats the shit jus scraped off.I wasnt feelin it. :thumbsdown:
> [snapback]2764164[/snapback]​*


its not for vinyl...its for hard plastics...


----------



## onetime (May 3, 2002)

in some g body cutlasses there were some with bucket seats and they have hard plastic on the back of the seats, the front were cloth, and there was like a mold around the back of the seat thats a hard plastic :uh:


----------



## fabfiveprez (May 14, 2003)

musta had armor all stuck to the plastic or something, u can scuff it up still, wont hurt it...


----------



## LowSider (May 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 90towncar_@Feb 23 2005, 08:25 AM
> *great another spray painter :uh:
> [snapback]2765279[/snapback]​*



Hey retard!

Not every application requires a full on paint and smooth job. Sometimes, most times when its just a color change at hand this is all thats needed.

Your ignorance towards this is the only thing that surpases your skill for painting.

Just know when and where to shut the fuck up..


And yeah, this guy really doesnt know whats goin on :uh: 

http://www.ckcdirect.com/interiors/intframe.htm






























Stay the fuck in Paint and out of Interiors.


----------



## 90towncar (Jun 26, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Bagged_Conti_@Feb 24 2005, 09:55 PM
> *Hey retard!
> 
> Not every application requires a full on paint and smooth job. Sometimes, most times when its just a color change at hand this is all thats needed.
> ...


FU douche stay in bags ***


----------



## 90towncar (Jun 26, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Bagged_Conti_@Feb 24 2005, 09:55 PM
> *Hey retard!
> 
> Not every application requires a full on paint and smooth job. Sometimes, most times when its just a color change at hand this is all thats needed.
> ...


I didnt say that man couldnt sew dip shit, damn you always got a hard on for me you stupid ***, glad your in canada...


----------



## enough_talkin (Aug 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by onetime_@Feb 24 2005, 07:11 PM
> *in some g body cutlasses there were some with bucket seats and they have hard plastic on the back of the seats, the front were cloth, and there was like a mold around the back of the seat thats a hard plastic :uh:
> [snapback]2772580[/snapback]​*


keep thinking that


----------



## KandyMan (Feb 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 90towncar_@Feb 23 2005, 09:25 AM
> *great another spray painter :uh:
> [snapback]2765279[/snapback]​*


how do I prep my dash before I colorcoat it - with hvlp ofcourse!


----------



## 90towncar (Jun 26, 2002)

> _Originally posted by KandyMan_@Feb 25 2005, 05:54 PM
> *how do I prep my dash before I colorcoat it - with hvlp ofcourse!
> [snapback]2777546[/snapback]​*


Pm on its way


----------



## LowSider (May 18, 2003)

Yeah Man, better stick to the Canada routine,, shit you dont got nothing else,


O Dogg :uh:


----------



## 6000 (Mar 11, 2005)

ya i thought krylon plastic would do the trick on my ride too it looked good for the first 2 months now its shit gotta re do the whole thing friend of mine did his with car enamal looks good and is still going strong but you gotta take the proper steps to do it right or it will look like shit


----------



## monsterpuff (Jan 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by enough_talkin_@Feb 23 2005, 10:23 AM
> *its not for vinyl...its for hard plastics...
> [snapback]2765835[/snapback]​*


It was on the hard plastic thats whats on the back of cutlass seats :uh: The color didnt match worth shit and it ended up gettin scraped off krylon fusion :thumbsdown:


----------



## KurupT (Jul 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Bagged_Conti_@Feb 24 2005, 11:55 PM
> *Hey retard!
> 
> Not every application requires a full on paint and smooth job. Sometimes, most times when its just a color change at hand this is all thats needed.
> ...


whats this supposed to mean anyway? and i sprayed some fusion in this guys car cuz he didnt want everythimg covered 2 years ago and it is still there,and the car has been passed around like a joint at a rap concert! but what does that link have to do with paint?


----------



## Looney_Tuner (Jan 3, 2005)

i used krylon fusion about 2 years ago....





































still holding up decent. i want to go for a smooth look so i am gonna glass it probably. then shoot it with professional paint... now that i know how


----------



## enough_talkin (Aug 25, 2003)

im beginning to think people dont know how to properly prepare a surface for paint....because everyone seems to be having problems with peeling...i bet you all put armor all on the shit and then just tried to wipe it down with some cleaner and spray but the armor is still in that plastic.....shit happens


----------



## Looney_Tuner (Jan 3, 2005)

armorall is the DEVIL!!! thats the first thing aspiring painters should know.


----------

